# Bovington Model Show 2017



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Fantastic day at Bovington yesterday. Sharing part 1 of my diorama coverage. Filmed in 4K!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrfl0q-E8e8


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice stuff!
Don't ya love it when the autofocus doesn't cooperate?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty cool - thanks!


----------

